# Stock charger for sierra sound



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently purchased 3 locomotives that has Seirra Sound installed. All in working order but they could not find the chargers for them. I can't find a charger for them in a search.
Does anyone know where I can get a couple.. 

Thanks Ty


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ty,
I'm not sure they ever had a charger? There's a lead-acid battery designed to keep the sound going while the power is off (e.g. while the engine is stopped) but it is charged by the track power sent to the board. [Those batteries have a finite lifespan, so yours are probably dead.]
Mine is powered from a loco battery in the tender via a small opto-isolator that Sierra supplied for battery-power locos. Do a google search for "site:mylargescale.com sierra soundtraxx" and you'll find a few interesting threads about them.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The Sierra charger, made by "Wisdom," is 6 volt, 100 ma with a center + lead.

But if your gel pack has been sitting for a while, it may no longer even take a charge. I change these out to supercaps using three wired in series in the 6 - 10 Farad range. This is cheaper, and you'll never need to charge or replace the battery again. You don't even need to turn off the system after you finish running the engine.

You should be able to find old threads on this.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Todd That is the one I have. But where do I find more of them? Could not find any with a search...

Thanks Ty


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

ebay.

Just search for 6 volt 100ma and you will get results. This one includes a "booster," but the charger is what you want.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6Volt-DC-Po...495831?hash=item4d5e97e997:g:vooAAOSw0j9ZTDmi

or,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unisonic-AC...754324?hash=item3d400f5f54:g:LLAAAOSwE0JY~TEE


----------

